# eInk type eBook eReaders.



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting Russian site (with English)
E-ink-Reader. CHOISE OF THE E-BOOK READER

There are older eInk (a trademarked name) screens used in some models still sold, not as good as most recent. None of the none eInk like screens are as good as real eInk (Vizaplex and opaper I think).  LCD and OLED screen devices are not true eReaders as the screens MUST emit light, they are not passive like printed paper.

A mirasol screen would be nice, but no-one makes anything with it yet.


----------

